# Problem booting FreeBSD



## sh4d0w (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello everyone im new to FreeBSD and unix in general but I wanted to try it out anyways. I partitioned my HD in 4 so I could install FreeBSD, Windows, MacOS, ans Linux in this order. So the first partition has FreeBSD, the second has Windows 7, the third MacOS and the fourth Ubuntu

The problem is after I installed Linux (Ubuntu) when booting I can see and boot into every OS except FreeBSD. It doesn't even show. I don't know why, can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sh4d0w (Jan 12, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know that I got it. All I had to do was edit the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file. I added:


```
menuentry "FreeBSD 8.1" {
      	  set root='(hd0,1)'
      	  chainloader +1
	}
```

Then I ran: `sudo update-grub`
and it worked :e


----------

